
China's Xinjiang 'isolated' by email, phone blocks - dmoney
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jDByyshZ0Foc4Oir2dwLSfBmpj4A
======
GiraffeNecktie
That article has the worst Google map ever. It's zeroed in on Beijing rather
than Xinjiang which is really the other side of the country. You'll get a
better idea from Wikipedia <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang>

------
est
If anyone is in XinJiang and need Internet access, here's a way

Setup your laptop's modem and get connected to telephone wire, dial 16300 with
username 16300 and password 16300.

16300 works in all parts of China.

Yes, the government forgot Internet over PSTN.

~~~
andreyf
I'm not sure if posting instructions here will help anyone in XinJiang much...

